# XvMC не работает

## flesh1911

На ноуте Asus A6T. Видео GeForce 7600 Go. nvidia-drivers 169.12. mplayer 1.0_rc2_p25993.

При проигрывании dvd через xvmc mplayer выдает:

```
 mplayer -v /home/video/Movies/Drama/Leon_the_professional/VTS_01_3.VOB -vo xvmc -vc ffmpeg12mc 

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 (Family: 15, Model: 72, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/x/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Reading /home/x/.mplayer/codecs.conf: 118 audio & 243 video codecs

Configuration: --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --host-cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --prefix=/usr --confdir=/etc/mplayer --datadir=/usr/share/mplayer --libdir=/usr/lib --enable-menu --enable-network --disable-tv-bsdbt848 --disable-faad-external --disable-ivtv --disable-pvr --disable-xss --disable-fribidi --disable-nemesi --disable-vstream --disable-libcdio --disable-cdparanoia --disable-libdv --charset=UTF-8 --disable-lirc --disable-lircc --enable-joystick --disable-inet6 --disable-smb --disable-tv-teletext --disable-radio-v4l2 --disable-radio-bsdbt848 --disable-live --disable-pnm --disable-speex --disable-tga --disable-xanim --disable-libamr_nb --disable-libamr_wb --disable-twolame --disable-toolame --realcodecsdir=/opt/RealPlayer/codecs --disable-directfb --disable-ggi --disable-md5sum --disable-xinerama --disable-aa --disable-dga1 --disable-dga2 --disable-caca --disable-zr --disable-gui --enable-xvmc --with-xvmclib=XvMCNVIDIA --disable-3dfx --disable-tdfxvid --disable-tdfxfb --disable-arts --disable-esd --disable-nas --disable-openal --disable-pulse --disable-ossaudio --enable-debug=3 --disable-altivec

CommandLine: '-v' '/home/video/Movies/Drama/Leon_the_professional/VTS_01_3.VOB' '-vo' 'xvmc' '-vc' 'ffmpeg12mc'

init_freetype

Using MMX (with tiny bit MMX2) Optimized OnScreenDisplay

get_path('fonts') -> '/home/x/.mplayer/fonts'

Using nanosleep() timing

get_path('input.conf') -> '/home/x/.mplayer/input.conf'

Can't open input config file /home/x/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Can't open input config file /etc/mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Falling back on default (hardcoded) input config

Opening joystick device /dev/input/js0

get_path('VTS_01_3.VOB.conf') -> '/home/x/.mplayer/VTS_01_3.VOB.conf'

Playing /home/video/Movies/Drama/Leon_the_professional/VTS_01_3.VOB.

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/x/.mplayer/sub/'

[file] File size is 1073559552 bytes

STREAM: [file] /home/video/Movies/Drama/Leon_the_professional/VTS_01_3.VOB

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

LAVF_check: MPEG PS format

Checking for YUV4MPEG2

ASF_check: not ASF guid!

Checking for NuppelVideo

Checking for REAL

Checking for SMJPEG

SUB: opened iconv descriptor.

SUB: closed iconv descriptor.

Searching demuxer type for filename /home/video/Movies/Drama/Leon_the_professional/VTS_01_3.VOB ext: .VOB

Trying demuxer 2 based on filename extension

system stream synced at 0xD (13)!

==> Found video stream: 0

==> Found audio stream: 137

==> Found audio stream: 128

==> Found audio stream: 130

MPEG-PS file format detected.

Searching for sequence header... OK!

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x480  (aspect 3)  29.970 fps  9800.0 kbps (1225.0 kbyte/s)

[V] filefmt:2  fourcc:0x10000002  size:720x480  fps:29.97  ftime:=0.0334

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/x/.mplayer/sub/'

X11 opening display: :0.0

vo: X11 color mask:  FFFFFF  (R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF)

vo: X11 running at 1280x800 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

[x11] Detected wm supports NetWM.

[x11] Detected wm supports FULLSCREEN state.

[x11] Detected wm supports ABOVE state.

[x11] Detected wm supports BELOW state.

[x11] Current fstype setting honours FULLSCREEN ABOVE BELOW X atoms

Disabling DPMS

DPMSDisable stat: 1

vo_xvmc: X-Video extension 2.2

vo_xvmc: X-Video MotionCompensation Extension version 1.1

==========================================================================

Forced video codec: ffmpeg12mc

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

[VD_FFMPEG] XVMC accelerated codec.

Could not open codec.

VDecoder init failed :(

Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x10000002.

Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

```

----------

## ba

```
mplayer -vc help | grep ffmpeg12mc
```

что говорит?

----------

## flesh1911

Вот что:

```
mplayer -vc help | grep ffmpeg12mc

ffmpeg12mc  ffmpeg    problems  FFmpeg MPEG-1/2 (XvMC)  [mpegvideo_xvmc]
```

----------

